# JUNK YARD



## vipgraphx (Jan 18, 2012)

So I went out most of the day looking for scrap yards and came across some rather interesting yards. I wanted a theme of JUNK . You would not believe how hard it is to be allowed to take pictures. I got kicked out of three places and finally found a few that allowed me to take pictures as long as I did not touch anything! I mean this is JUNK fellas really????? I went with a slightly different approach to this theme. I had an idea when I sought out to do take these and honestly I think I was able to capture my vision. However if there is something you see that needs improvement please do not hesitate to post a response. 

1)



junk by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

2)



wires by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

3)



hanger2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

4)



door2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

5)



hook2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

6)



twojeeps by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

7)



twojeeps2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

8)



sodacans by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

9) Black and white Mercedez



bwmercedes by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


and since I see a lot of folks posting toilets I thought I would give it whack....

10)



toilet by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't like your shadow in 3.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah not fond of it either now that you mention it. I was not able to use my tripod for these shots.Intried burning it out but it looks weired. Perhaps a slightly different angle May have worked but the spot was tight.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 19, 2012)

These photos appear to be universally busy. I understand you're taking photos in a junkyard, and that's par for the course, but because of that there is very little focus in your images. The best photo from the bunch is probably #4. 

The other ones are more or less tone-mapped snapshots of a junk yard.

What would have been more cohesive is perhaps getting a few pieces of Junk that catch your eye, like antiques or rare cars.... Exploit different angles on those, rather than focusing on the junk as a whole. That way you'll have a more cohesive photo set and less shots of junk-landscapes.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 19, 2012)

Moreover, I think they are universally busy, but the frame is not universally filled. IMO you've illustrated an excellent eye for detail which will work well in cripsy HDR, but I think that your framing doesn't best illustrate these aspects of the subject. I think isolating the most interesting parts of the scene could have your composition, and having a more abstract approach would have been beneficial.

I'm looking at #2 and seeing a lot of possibility in the shelves, and #8 in both the cans and the cubys.

Of these, I really like #9, and for some reason b/w HDR is often overlooked.

A few issues mentioned aside, excellent processing.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 19, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> These photos appear to be universally busy. I understand you're taking photos in a junkyard, and that's par for the course, but because of that there is very little focus in your images. The best photo from the bunch is probably #4.
> 
> The other ones are more or less tone-mapped snapshots of a junk yard.
> 
> What would have been more cohesive is perhaps getting a few pieces of Junk that catch your eye, like antiques or rare cars.... Exploit different angles on those, rather than focusing on the junk as a whole. That way you'll have a more cohesive photo set and less shots of junk-landscapes.



I see what you are saying. Perhaps a better title would have been Clutter. I also like #4 there is something about looking through doors that always gets my attention. In this set I was wanting to get more cars and stacks of cars in rows. Unfortantly I was booted out of the few salvage yards I went to. I came across this one and the old man let me in and so my theme changed a bit well a lot. At this point I thought it would be cool to focus on texture and junk however I hear what you are saying. I think what I will try and do is call around prior to just popping up and ask permission. Then I will try to pick a theme of old rusted cars like 40's-60's and try to get more appealing shots as you mentioned.




unpopular said:


> Moreover, I think they are universally busy, but the frame is not universally filled. IMO you've illustrated an excellent eye for detail which will work well in cripsy HDR, but I think that your framing doesn't best illustrate these aspects of the subject. I think isolating the most interesting parts of the scene could have your composition, and having a more abstract approach would have been beneficial.
> 
> I'm looking at #2 and seeing a lot of possibility in the shelves, and #8 in both the cans and the cubys.
> 
> ...



I never have been a huge fan of black and white however I think I am starting to appreciate it more and I really like this mercedes benz image in BW I also have a colored but felt this was a better post, I feel it gives a whole different feel. I really wish I was able to retake these shots and incorporate both your suggestions. Honestly I really like this set and I love the feel however composition is still not my strongest point. I need to take more time when I shoot and maybe not go for quantity but quality.  It would have been nice to have my tripod and be able to climb up on things but I was under strict rules by the owner not to touch anything and he kinda followed me around making me feel rushed. 

appreciate the CC


----------



## unpopular (Jan 19, 2012)

A few things that help me with composition is the realization that the camera and the eye see things differently and that some shots just cannot be captured the way you see them. It's helpful to try to reduce what it is about the scene that interests you and focus on that. Often times when I get that "feeling" that a photograph is nearby, I spend a lot of time walking around trying to figure out what my subconscious is telling me. It's very rarely what is immediately obvious.

If you haven't yet, start practicing with a fixed focal length you do not typically use, if not also a fixed focus at minimum at like f/4. It sounds crazy, and at first it is very frustrating, but this has seriously been the most beneficial exercise for me.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like my kinda Disneyland......Great job


----------



## nos33 (Jan 19, 2012)

number 10 reminds me of the bathroom scene in Trainspotting.  nice work


----------



## unpopular (Jan 20, 2012)

number ten reminds me of our bathroom


----------



## tharlanjr (Jan 21, 2012)

What software did you use?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 21, 2012)

I used Photomatix, PhotoShop CS5 , Nik Color Effex and topaz denoise.


----------

